# 🎈¡Felices 1010, Daniele Ferrari! 🎉



## swift

¡Felicidades, @danieleferrari! Ya pasaste la marca de los primeros mil _posts_ en los foros. En dialectología te damos 10/10. 🤓😜


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> ¡Felicidades, @danieleferrari! Ya pasaste la marca de los primeros mil _posts_ en los foros. En dialectología te damos 10/10. 🤓😜


Qué honor, @swift, mil gracias.

Que sepas que da gusto leerte, enhorabuena. Siempre se aprende algo contigo (y con los demás foreros).

P.D. Ni tan mal, incluso me valdría un aprobado . Me queda mucho por aprender, estimado swift .


----------



## Agró

Complimenti!!!
Ti auguro un buon lavoro nei prossimi secoli (o milenni, comunque sia).
Riguardo ai voti, pieni e lode, senz'altro.


----------



## danieleferrari

Agró said:


> Complimenti!!!
> Ti auguro un buon lavoro nei prossimi secoli (o milenni, comunque sia).
> Riguardo ai voti, con lode, senz'altro.


Siete gentilissimi, vi sono grato per tutto, per me è un grande onore poter parlare con voi. 

Non penso di campare tanto, @Agró .


----------



## Agró

danieleferrari said:


> Siete gentilissimi, vi sono grato per tutto, per me è un grande onore poter parlare con voi.
> 
> Non penso di campare tanto, @Agró .


Mancu iu, ma cu sappi?


----------



## danieleferrari

Agró said:


> Mancu iu, ma cu sappi?


Speremo...


----------



## elroy

¡La gran presencia que ya eres en los foros dejaría pensar que ya tenías un rato con los mil aportes! 

Insomma: qualità e non quantità. Vabbè, qualità e ormai _anche_ quantità! 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> ¡La gran presencia que ya eres en los foros dejaría pensar que ya tenías un rato con los mil aportes!
> 
> Insomma: qualità e non quantità. Vabbè, qualità e ormai _anche_ quantità!
> 
> Glückwunsch!


Ora i regali . Grazie mille a tutti, siete carinissimi.


----------



## ewie

🌞Felizzitazzioni dalla mia parte anchè, Daniele. (Yeah, at least 80% of my Italian is madey-uppy stuff 🙄 )


----------



## swift

Mucho anche y mucho lavoro, pero nada de cibo. 😧 A ver si @Calambur y @Mister Draken nos traen facturas y unos mates. 🤭

Yo vengo con picadillo de papa y chorizo:




Y para tomar, fresco de sirope con chan y limón:


----------



## Mister Draken

¡Felicitaciones! Más que mates y facturas, yo aporto un buen asado.


----------



## swift

¡Pido chinchulines!


----------



## Mister Draken

Estaban incluidos (bien crocantes) y también mollejas.


----------



## danieleferrari

ewie said:


> 🌞Felizzitazzioni dalla mia parte anchè, Daniele. (Yeah, at least 80% of my Italian is madey-uppy stuff 🙄 )


Thank you, @ewie, much appreciated.  Very kind of you.

Have you seen other pictures of Berlusconi's 'fake wedding' yet?

Joder qué organización, chicos, hay de todo  . Anche due lasagne, dai.


----------



## swift

Mister Draken said:


> Estaban incluidos (bien crocantes) y también mollejas.View attachment 71212


¡Así sí! ¡Aplausos para el asador!

Para mi dilecta @Calambur un picadillito vegetariano:


----------



## elroy

danieleferrari said:


> Ora i regali .


Ti regalo un Ferrari?


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> un Ferrari?


Una Ferrari, sì


----------



## elroy

In tedesco tutte le macchine sono maschili!!!  Siete più progressisti voi.


----------



## danieleferrari

Va bene anche il maschile, ma si predilige il femminile Ferrari.

Conque me des una me vale, vamos...


----------



## swift

¿Un Ferrari y ni una boronita de ma’amoul con pistacho? 😰


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> En dialectología te damos 10/10. 🤓😜


¿Y en paremiología qué?


----------



## swift

danieleferrari said:


> ¿Y en paremiología qué?


¿Dónde te ubicas, entre Korreas, Iribarren y Carbonell Basset? 😝


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> ¿Dónde te ubicas, entre Korreas, Iribarren y Carbonell Basset? 😝


Marqués de Santillana .


----------



## swift

danieleferrari said:


> Marqués de Santillana .


2/10 🤭


----------



## danieleferrari




----------



## elroy

swift said:


> ni una boronita de ma’amoul con pistacho? 😰


Con nuez, con nuez, como Dios manda. 👌


----------



## Zareza

Si ya llegasteis al postre, he traído papanasi.


Romanian dessert


----------



## danieleferrari

Te ha dado por resucitar hilos antiguos, querido y estimado @swift*.  *


----------

